# Effectiveness of Capoeira



## K-man (Aug 18, 2010)

Warning *** May make sensitive viewers queasy!!

I was looking to see just how effective capoeira is as a MA and came across this vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZuL6wXhkA4&feature=related

The attacker really didn't stand a chance. I suppose the question now becomes, was the response to perceived aggression excessive!


----------



## Omar B (Aug 18, 2010)

That was a really popular vid a few years ago.  The moment I clicked on it I thought "Oh, somebody's not gonna be happy with this."


----------



## Big Don (Aug 19, 2010)

The lesson here:
Watch your kids!


----------

